# Using a fork/shock pump for tires?



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi there, I just picked up a 2009 Specialized Pitch Comp (with help from you guys ), and the seller kindly chucked in his fork/shock pump.

It's a very nifty little Topeak PocketShock DXG. Works a treat for adjusting my rear shock.

The other day though I had to resort to using it to top up a tyre. Seemed to screw on to the tire's schrader just fine, and pumped up the tire alright (if slowly... ). However, for some reason the gauge on the pump didn't read out anything (stayed at zero). The gauge definitely works properly when used with the shock.

I'm just wondering if this is kosher and whether I can just keep this one Topeak pump in my pack for rides, or if I should get another mini pump specifically for tires. (On that note, know any any good mini pumps with gauges?).

Cheers.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

You wont hurt anything by using it, itll just take you a LONG time


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

No harm in using it, what a forearm/arm workout!. how many pumps did it take you to pump up yer tire?


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

logbiter said:


> No harm in using it, what a forearm/arm workout!. how many pumps did it take you to pump up yer tire?


Haha well I was only topping it up, but now that I think about it, it was a hell of a lot for what the job was...

I just grapped a a mini pump w/ gauge for $8 on sale, so now worries either way


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yah, you can do it....but it just takes forever! Haha I did the same thing since a shock pump came with my first bike. Didn't take long for me to buy a floor pump and a mini pump for the backpack.

Did I mention it took forever? haha sore arm!


----------



## Rippingdale (Jun 22, 2009)

It's likely that the gauge has poor resolution at relatively low pressures, especially the 300psi shock pump gauges. I'd expect any gauge that is accurate throughout the range to cost much more than most of the marketed shock pumps.


----------

